# [Solucionado] Problema al actualizar perl

## edgar_uriel84

Pues con este problemilla que ha salido al tratar de actualizar mi gentoo, traté de hacer un perl-cleaner pero no lo ejecuta por problemas de dependencias también. Haber si me ayudan con alguna sugerencia.

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.16.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (perl-core/Digest-SHA-5.820.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.550::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.953.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-vcs/git-1.8.5.5::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Algorithm-Diff-1.190.200-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Error-0.170.210::gentoo, installed)

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Text-CSV_XS-0.950.0::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.18* required by (virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.400.0-r2::gentoo, installed)

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Dale un tiempo a portage para que se acomode. Vuelve a correr "emerge --sync" en unos días.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-996494.html

----------

## gringo

que pasa si ejecutas :

```
emerge -av1 =dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r1
```

?

en caso de que puedas actualizar a 5.18.* acuérdate de ejecutar perl-cleaner despues.

saluetes

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Pues así tratando de instalar algo de perl "a la brava" no me sirvió todas las salidas eran lo mismo, buscandole un poquito, parece que el problema esta casi solucionado, hice:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -auvDN -1 =dev-lang/perl-5.18* $(eix '-I#' virtual/perl-*)
> 
> # perl-cleaner --reallyall
> 
> 

 

ahora al tratar de actualizar, me ha dicho que git y un par de cosas mas (no anote lo siento) aun piden perl-5.16 las he reinstalado de desinstalado de forma individual, ahora estoy actualizando todo el sistema han salido muchas actualizaciones así que toca esperar para detectar errores y esas cosas.

Por cierto, este post me ha ayudado bastante: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7593682.html

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Cierro el tema porque básicamente el comando mágico es emerge -auvDN -1 =dev-lang/perl-5.18* $(eix '-I#' virtual/perl-*) 

Luego de eso, hay problemas de dependencias, pero luego de un rato siguiendo instrucciones normales de portage, se soluciona.

Gracias, a todos por la ayuda

----------

